# Hunting property



## Hogwild80 (Feb 6, 2016)

How would one go about getting into a hunting club to Coonhunt, I bet you I've talked to 50 people to only have one response, I deer hunt but I've come to find out no one wants to let a COONHUNTER on there property even if you pay a membership,can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Todd E (Feb 7, 2016)

Can I enlighten you, no. I can only provide my thoughts. 

The biggest obstacles are the property line issues. We all know a dog can't read posted signs and line paint. Most folks, me included, do not want issues created with adjoining property owners/leases. Most folks don't want dogs running their game "off". Lastly is the trust issue. 

I've never heard of any club offering a coon hunting membership. IMO, the only way to find a place to run is via close/true friends. We allow a very close friend to run on our place. I'm tired of coons eating my feed that I put out. If I'm hunting pigs at night, he respects that and doesn't go. He asks if I want to tag along. Within season, he shoots out any treed coon because that's what I want. He respects our parking/gate procedures. 

I don't worry any about it running deer off. Roosted turkey..no clue. Haven't had any fly yet. Hogs..had one at feeder while we were within a 150 yd radius of it coon hunting. Trust….not an issue. He has gate code and has done everything I asked about parking and shooting them out. He goes by himself, if I don't want to. So far, dog has treed on and off our property. I was able to call and receive trespass permission to get to dog. 

Dog hunters sometime get bad publicity. I've been burned by some bad ones myself. That bad publicity is what hinders their ability to hunt. How do you overcome it? That's the million dollar question.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 8, 2016)

That's a great response, goes back to the old saying one bad apple will ruin the whole tree,I've hunted private property my whole life until the landowner passed and now his family has sold or split property to people that deer hunt and don't allow dogs on property,it's very hard to find anything,it's a shame but your right trust is earned not given.


----------



## Osceola Guy (Feb 20, 2016)

Another problem I could see is coon hunting with a light during the night and to me that could be simply fixed by using air rifle only. I really enjoyed it when I went on a hunt or two back years ago. We carried a .22 ruger pistol.


----------

